# Using REW with RME Hammerfall Digi 9632/52 (Not HDSP)



## keops (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello, this is my first post :wave:

I'm in the process of treating the CR of my recording studio, and stumbled across the REW while looking for info on accoustics. It seems like a great application, and I have worked with similar types of software before.

I'm curious if anyone is using REW with the RME Hammerfall Digi 9632/52? (Not the hdsp/dsp, the older version.) I believe it does not have WDM-drivers, just ASIO and MME (or whateveritscalled).

Excuse my poor english.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I believe it does not have WDM-drivers, just ASIO


Java (which REW uses) only supports WDM drivers for audio under Windows, not ASIO. So you have to use WDM drivers.

brucek


----------

